# Dragon's Tail Proxy Race



## jeetermeat (Sep 13, 2010)

We just put up a website where you can find dates, info and car build rules for the Dragon's Tail Proxy Road Rally Race...

We just put up a new website where you can find dates, info and car build rules for the Dragon's Tail Proxy Road Rally Race.

dragonstailtrack.wordpress dot com

Lots of sponsors donating great prizes! We hope you will consider participating.


----------



## jeetermeat (Sep 13, 2010)

*Lots of sponsors have already shown up*

The Dragon's Tail Road Rally Proxy is underway! lots of sponsors have already shipped their goods to the track.
go to the official website to see the latest news

www dot dragonstailtrack dot wordpress dot com


----------

